# Upgrade



## VegasEgo (Jul 10, 2006)

wat would be the frist upgrade someone should buy for a P220 Carry Model sig? any suggestions?


----------



## Clyde (Jul 13, 2006)

Night Sights
Custom Leather


----------



## VegasEgo (Jul 10, 2006)

i have night sights already on it, wat do u mean by custom leather?


----------



## Clyde (Jul 13, 2006)

IMHO - not much you can do to a SIG.

If it is a CCW firearm I was thinking Holsters

Del Fatti Leather

Kramer Leather

Milt Sparks Holsters

Lightning Arms Sports

If you want to change the gun a new finish might be the ticket.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

New grips? I like the nice rubber finger groove grips I have on my P226. I think it makes a world of difference for the gun. Granted, it isn't going to have SIG real big on the side anymore, but who cares?


----------

